# Bulova Oceanographer Quartz



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bought this one from Minkle Mike at the beginning on January and fitted a new crystal. It has an early quartz stepping motor movement and dates from 1978.

I love it! Thanks Mike!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

looks good to me


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks a bit like mine, also purchased from Mike!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi paul nice watch would you take it down to 666ft.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:huh: Isn't it a diver? :dntknw:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > My tastes and expectations have changed a lot over the years,
> ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


  ...can you let me off?...this watch has a battery in it, so its 50% ok


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I had one of these and sold it to Minkle. Nice watches but the bracelet could be bigger.

What does the button do? What is a stepper motor? Is there a connection between the two?

(So may questions :blush: )


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

May is soooo 4 months time...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> May is soooo 4 months time...


Err....anyone know what this means? :huh: :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Robert said:


> I had one of these and sold it to Minkle. Nice watches but the bracelet could be bigger.
> 
> What does the button do? What is a stepper motor? Is there a connection between the two?
> 
> (So* may* questions :blush: )


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > I had one of these and sold it to Minkle. Nice watches but the bracelet could be bigger.
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know ..Crap wasnt it......

:sadwalk:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> I know ..Crap wasnt it......
> 
> :sadwalk:


YES :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Glad you like it Paul 

Its looking really good now, excellent pictures too, its an awesome face. I was sorry to see two of them go, but still have one left 

Russell - I want Â£5 for each time i see one of my pics used    glad you like it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


:lol:

I like it


----------

